# Polarised sunglasses and reading computers?



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've heard that there are sometimes problems reading the computers while wearing polarized sunglasses. I am looking at the Oakley Radars with either Grey or Black Iridium polarized lenses. Will I be able to see my computer?


----------



## mnoble485 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a Garmin and wear Maui Jim's. I have no problem with either. Used to have a different computer and wore Ray Bans...not so good. Not sure if it was the glasses or 'puter.

Mike


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, some distortion may occur on some of your computer screens, but in my experience not all screens react the same. I were prescription sunglasses that are polarized when I am riding in bright light and sometimes notice distortion on the screen of my Polar HRM, but not on my Cateye V2, V3 or Powertap head unit. I also notice distortion on bank ATMs and the screens on gas pumps, so I think it has something to do with how each computer screen is made......but I'm not an engineer,etc., so don't have anything more technical to add than that. 

Have no idea how the Oakley polarized lenses will react with your particular cycles computers.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Most likely not, but sometimes there can be problems, and it really depends on your particular setup. Personally I prefer non-polarized for cycling applications though. It's easier to see water on the road, metallic debris, cars, other riders, etc.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Why would you be wearing sunglasses inside or trying to read a computer outside?

Non-issue.

EDIT: duh moment, you mean cycling computer; I'm an idiot.

I did have color distortion on (CPU) computer screens with my particular polarized lenses. Probably will depend on the screen type and coating of your computer unit, and properties of the glasses. I haven't seen one that was completely illegible, just annoying. (incidentally, I got the same annoying distortion/rainbow colors looking through cheap window tint in cars and buses).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I can't see either my Cateye or my HRM with polarized glasses. The screens look black. Every once in a while the light will hit them just right & I can see them. I keep polarized glasses for use in the car. The only time I wear them for riding is when I forget my cycling glasses.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Why not just take your computer with you when you try on the sunglasses and see (or not see) for yourself?


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

andulong said:


> Why not just take your computer with you when you try on the sunglasses and see (or not see) for yourself?


I have to order them. I have a gift certificate for Bass Pro Shops, and I'm at Clemson right now. The closest store is in Atlanta. I think I'm just going to go with non-polarised to be safe.

Thanks all for your help


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

You will probably always have problems reading your devices with polarized sunglasses. You may solve the problem by angling the display, but this isn't ideal.
Pilots often were non-polarized lenses for this same reason.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I have prescription polarized Oakley sunglasses, I just checked my edge 500 and no problems at all. If I rotate 90 degrees either the glasses or computer, complete darkness.

On the other hand my Canon digital camera, complete darkness from the lcd screen and I can't see anything so no Oakleys and Canon at the same time.


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

I ride with the Oakley gold iradium polarized lenses and a Garmin 705. It has never been an issue. I work outside and stare at water all day so polorized is a must have. I find it easier to see the data on the screen with polarized glasses buscause they cut down the glare when the sun is high during mid day rides.


----------



## walter2007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nick09 said:


> I have to order them. I have a gift certificate for Bass Pro Shops, and I'm at Clemson right now. The closest store is in Atlanta. I think I'm just going to go with non-polarised to be safe.
> 
> Thanks all for your help



Unless you live in the sticks there are plenty of stores that sell Oakleys. Go try a pair on with computer in hand and then order them.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

My polarized Oakleys make my digital camera's screen look black and distort my cycling computer display with dark areas and rainbow colours. I don't use those glasses for cycling.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

There is zero point wearing polarized lenses while cycling. They offer no benefit, and cause more problems than they solve.
You will have issues with ANY computer, LCD display or other screen, but the severity will depend on the angle of view.
For the record, I have 5 pairs of glasses. 2 are polarized, and neither ever get used for cycling. I also find that polarized lenses can distort the road with a slight bubbling effect in certain conditions. Please don't say I'm using cheap lenses, cause I'm not, and I have experienced the same problem with 3 different manufacturers.


----------



## GambJoe (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't read the gps in my car with them. No problem with bike computer. Less glare = less headache.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

mtbbmet said:


> There is zero point wearing polarized lenses while cycling. They offer no benefit, and cause more problems than they solve.
> You will have issues with ANY computer, LCD display or other screen, but the severity will depend on the angle of view.
> For the record, I have 5 pairs of glasses. 2 are polarized, and neither ever get used for cycling. I also find that polarized lenses can distort the road with a slight bubbling effect in certain conditions. Please don't say I'm using cheap lenses, cause I'm not, and I have experienced the same problem with 3 different manufacturers.


I agree polarized are not well suited for cycling. They cut glare, but you WANT to see the sun reflecting off that painted road line because then you know it's wet! The only time I could see a benefit is if it just rained and you know everything is wet.

I have polarized sunglasses for normal use from Rudy Project. There aren't any LCD screens (GPS camera etc) or cycle computers that have given me that "black" or "60's color flashback" with them. Smith, Oakley, Rayban all were difficult when it came to screens. :thumbsup: to Rudy Project for doing it different. 

(No, I don't work for Rudy, just like their stuff so here's a link to mine. And here is a 40% off coupon code to shamelessly plug them even more: *2alpha* )


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't use the screen on any of my digital cameras or bike computer when I wear my polarized prescription sunglasses.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I cannot see my cellphone screen when I'm wearing polarized glasses, but my NiteRider 5.0 bike 'puter is fine, if I remember correctly.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear polarized lenses in my Oakleys. Due to the angle and the fact that I have my computer attached to the stem, I usually just look out the bottom of the glasses.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Views on this issue seem to be quite polarised.

[gets coat, sees self out]


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I wear Oakley polarized glasses and I have to tilt my head to read the displays in my car but not on the bike.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

@kempenfeltkelly

The traditional explanation why pilots do not use polarized lenses is that when wearing them while flying the glare reduction of earthly objects changes as the aircraft rolls into and out of turns, which is unsettling and affects other visual cues.

This effect pre-dates the advent of LCD or glass computer screens in the cockpit.

As for me, I always avoid polarization, which is sometimes difficult because all these years after its invention it's still a buzzword in the eyewear industry.


----------

